# CSF vs Black e39 523iA individual



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Hello!

I finally found the time to make this post, full correction of black e39. When I saw this black beauty for the first time, I knew this will not be an easy job and in the end I spend more then 40+ hours to correct it.

So here it is














































First thing to do was the engine




























then the car was snowfomed with PH neutral foam and APC mix










Alpine white










The wheels are 18" and took a lot of time to clean them, bilberry and EZ are the key for this job



















All the badges, grills and other difficult areas were done with APC














































The car was washed with Zaino Z7 and 2BM & sheepskin mitt.










It was then rinsed off and dryed and clayed with Zaino clay and Ddo BTS



















The whole car was pretty clean

And here are the defects, there was no sun so I helped with my




























Taped










And then the nightmare began, I tried different polishes and pads but none worked well, different methods, nothing worked on this paint. Try even a wool pad and that maked even more fine swirls . The bigest frustration was when I wanted to wipe the remainning polish and cousing swirls and scraches in the paint :wall: I needed almost 2 hours to find the combo and technique that works but it was a very very slow process.If you touched the hot panel after polishing with the finest microfibre you made a scrach or swirls so I needed to cool down the panels and then wiped it with Menzerna Top Inspection to get somewere.

Here are the pictures of correction.




































































































The trunk must be wetsanded because the RDS were too big to correct with rotary





































Lights



















Front bumper with 80mm pads



















After compouding























































Refinished with Ultrafina and blue pad














































Interior gets some wax










LSP this time was Zaino Z2+ZFX 3 costs, Z-6 between and Z-8 wipedown. Tires with Zaino Z- , engine with 303, exhausts with 3m metal polish,plastic with Glos It T.R.V and for glass Nanolex Premium


















































































Going to the sun...










Here are the final pictures

























































































































































































































And more pictures with a better photographer:thumb:














































One week later drunk driver drove in the wrong dirrection and crashed in to the owner of e39, this are the pictures of the car after the crash:wall:






























Coments welcome:wave::thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Outstanding job, shame it ended in tears....


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

that looked great  untill that happened  hope the drunk got what he deserved !!!!


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Fantastic detail ... I would have given up on that paint when a microfibre was marking it ... You must have been heartbroken to see all that hard work go to waste ... At least the owner should get a decent price from the insurance when they see how clean the car is.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I know how you feel my freind  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130435


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Gutted !!!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Amazing turnaround, its such a shame you can't work miracles after the crash . Is it a write off?


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Shame all that work was ruined in the end, must be absolutely [email protected]@@@d off!!!
Some great photography on those moving shots, nice look indeed!


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

> hope the drunk got what he deserved !!!!


Probably the drunk driver will lost driver licence and pay 1200eur



> I know how you feel my freind http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...d.php?t=130435






> Is it a write off?


Dont know yet, waiting for insurance to decide what to do



> Shame all that work was ruined in the end, must be absolutely [email protected]@@@d off!!!


The whole car including the yellow interior was custom made by the owner of the car, so when it ended like this, it was very disapointing :wall:


----------



## Koniyoto (May 7, 2008)

Hell of a turn-around. Great job!


----------



## Miholl (May 27, 2009)

Wow...I see I will have a lot of questions when I stop by at your place...

Did you use rotary or dual action or the combination of both tools?

40 hours....so what is the normal price than for that kind of polishing? Probably it would be cheaper re-paint it again


----------



## douby (Aug 12, 2009)

oh no, this car was so nice... :-( but i know how does he feek... one stupid man also wrecked my lovely BMW last month


----------



## M.G. (Apr 25, 2007)

Amazing turnaround and attention to details. :buffer: 

Congratulations for the excelent job :thumb: 
and really sorry about the accident.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

oh MATE!  that nearly brought a tear to my eye.

Gutted.

Lovely work though.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent job and finish :thumb:


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Outstanding....!!!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

excellent work :thumb:

sad end


----------

